

AOL/HuffPo Shuts Down Download Squad - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/aolhuffpo-shuts-down-download-squad/16797

======
jrmg
The article makes Download Squad sound like a very successful blog, but it
doesn't mention if it was making a profit or not (and, if not, if it was
likely to in the future). That's surely an important question?

------
michaelpinto
Don't worry I'm sure Arianna Huffington will let them continue to work for
free!

------
tedsbardella
I try every now and then to read the Huffpo but I always stop at some point
because of the web site itself - it is distracting- It is not the politics - I
like a lot of the stories its just I find the web site more than a little
disconcerting - there is always something that I do not expect happening - I
will click on a link and get a page of links when I expect a story - or a
picture and get a landing page of some sort. it is worse than Digg

------
asknemo
Downloadsquad was a great team. No bullshit, real opinions on big and little
things that matter. Another horror story from AOL since AOL v.s. Engadget
editors.

------
gadders
I'm a bit sad about this. I liked DownloadSquad, and they did some good work.

I hope they find success in their next endeavours.

